# ours mal léché



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*ours mal léché* = Personne rustre, grossière.

*rustre* = becero, zotico, villano, rozzo,  cafone.
*grossière* = *(dans le sens: peu raffiné)* grossolano, rozzo, volgare;  *(dans le sens: impoli)* rozzo, maleducato, zotico

E.g. *C' est un ours mal léché* = questo qua è un villano/cafone ??


----------



## Necsus

Garzanti:
_c'est un ours_ _mal léché_, (_fam._) è un tanghero, uno zoticone.


----------



## vesperlynd

Necsus said:


> Garzanti:
> _c'est un ours_ _mal léché_, (_fam._) è un tanghero, uno zoticone.


 

Uno baraccone ? Est-ce que ça veut dire la même chose ? (Même si le dictionnaire n'indique aucune référence de cette nature...) Est-ce vulgaire ? Ou simplement du "slang" italien ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

J'ai trouvé: 
"zoticone": (spreg) grossier personnage, goujat, rustre.
et "tanghero" : goujat, malotru.
baraccone


----------



## Necsus

vesperlynd said:


> Uno baraccone ? Est-ce que ça veut dire la même chose ? (Même si le dictionnaire n'indique aucune référence de cette nature...) Est-ce vulgaire ? Ou simplement du "slang" italien ?


Eh, à vrai dire, un _baraccone _est une chose tout à fait différente, il n'a rien à voir avec _tanghero_, _zoticone_... 
Peut-être tu veux dire _briccone_?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Si, un "briccone" non e' un "tanghero" o "zoticone." Non e' la stessa cosa, vero!?


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Si, un "briccone" non e' un "tanghero" o "zoticone." Non e' la stessa cosa, vero!?


 No. Ma un _baraccone_ lo è ancora meno...!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Si, ancora meno ...


----------



## vesperlynd

Le contexte de mon mot baraccone est le suivant:

On me dit que si en Italie on commande un cappucino après le petit déjeuner (disons au diner, que nous appelons au Québec souper) les Italiens nous qualifierons de baraccone (sens très péjoratif semble-t-il ?)

À Venise un serveur m'a demandé à l'heure du souper si je voulais un cappucino (m'ayant identifié comme touriste...), je lui ai répondu que je préfèrais un macchiato car je ne voulais pas être qualifié de baraccone. Il n'a jamais voulu (j'imagine par politesse ?) m'expliquer ce qu'était un baraccone. J'ai imaginé une similarité avec "ours mal léché" ???


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

J' ai trouve' ceci :



> fig. fenomeno da b., con valore spreg., di persona dall'aspetto o dal comportamento insolito, curioso


 
*Origine* : baraccone


----------



## vesperlynd

BenVitale said:


> J' ai trouve' ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> *Origine* : baraccone


 
Merci. Ça explique bien le contexte. Mais est-ce que les Italiens utilisent vraiment l'expression dans leur vie courante ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Vraiment, je ne sais pas. Il vaut mieux attendre les commentaires des italiens ... je suis un italien-americain, et je suis en train d' apprendre/ameliorer mon italien.


----------



## Necsus

Nous utilisons l'expression 'fenomeno da baraccone', oui, mais nous n'utilisons pas du tout seulement 'baraccone' avec la même signification.


----------



## vesperlynd

Utilisez-vous 'fenomeno da baraccone' pour un touriste qui commanderait un cappuccino après le petit déjeuner ???


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

vesperlynd said:


> Utilisez-vous 'fenomeno da baraccone' pour un touriste qui commanderait un cappuccino après le petit déjeuner ???


 
Un italien sur ce site m'a explique' que 'fenomeno da baraccone' veut dire en anglais (a freak of nature) ou 'un monstre de la nature' ... on dit 'freak' en français aussi


----------



## klarap

Scusate, arrivo forse "après la bagarre", ma secondo me "ours mal léché", significa non solo  un po' rozzo, ma anche per persona con un carrattere  difficile, poco espansiva, come forse "scorbutico", musone, brontolone o simili...
Ciao
K.


----------



## despina

Si, io sono d'accordo con klarap.
In quanto a 'fenomeno da baraccone', non sarebbe semplicemente "phénomène de foire"?


----------



## klarap

BenVitale said:


> Un italien sur ce site m'a explique' que 'fenomeno da baraccone' veut dire en anglais (a freak of nature) ou 'un monstre de la nature' ... on dit 'freak' en français aussi



Freak? in fracese? Non ne sono sicura.
Però: ≠ esiste "fric", cioé denaro, ma
siamo nell' argot.
Ciao 
K.


----------



## despina

"Freak" non si dice in francese, non credo ; se alcuni lo dicono, è perche conoscono la parola inglese (come ora si può sentire gente parlare di "nerd" o cose del genere in francese).
Forse fra qualche anno "freak" farà parte dal vocabolario francese, ma ancora no.


----------



## Corsicum

*Un dictionnaire français italien de 1832, peut être un peu obsolète, sans doute périmé **ou trop léché ?* *, donne :*
*Ours mal léché* = _orsacchio mal leccato , fastellone_
*Par contre le sens figuré pour l’ours semble toujours d’actualité* ?orso,
http://books.google.fr/books?id=sAEJAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA442&lpg=PA442&dq=pressa+a+poco&source=web&ots=X7z6tDI0x6&sig=XzaZ4WBO3huCTTBOSdd1Ee9WZ-k&hl=fr&ei=QKmaSZjhGdWr-gbz1NGKCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result#PPA335,M1

_(Baraconne_ _= Il y en a un en pierres sèches et toit en lauzes au fond de mon jardin...on y mettait du foin)_


----------

